# Kiwifarms related dreams



## DICKPICSRUS (Jan 29, 2018)

What are some  dreams about kiwifarms and it's member you had?

I had a dream about me playing a DS game with a green haired anime girl taking care of a baby. Then @Dynastia  tried to break the game for some reason. He never succeeded with his endeavour though I was too fast for him. I hid in my moms room and @Dynastia got in trouble.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 29, 2018)

I had a dream I smashed @ToroidalBoat's boat.

Sorry


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 29, 2018)

Most of my dreams involving KF involve just me using the site. They're pretty rare, brief, and boring.

Once I dreamed Null introduced a system where users could dispute ratings with the Kiwis who gave them.

Another time I dreamed that Kiwis had a meetup at a library (everyone looked like normal people) and ADF was a guest speaker for some reason. This was just before the ADF board was started IRL.



LofaSofa said:


> I had a dream I smashed @ToroidalBoat's boat.


You can't really smash an inflatable boat because you can just inflate it again?


----------



## Ballo (Jan 29, 2018)

I once had a dream where a post got so many optimistiscs that instead of a rainbow it was a rainbow with rain clouds


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 29, 2018)

I had a dream about me playing a DS game with a green haired anime girl taking care of a baby. Then @Dynastia tried to break the game for some reason. He never succeeded with his endeavour though I was too fast for him. I hid in my moms room and @Dynastia got in trouble.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 29, 2018)

There was this one time I had a dream that every person that had a kiwifarms account had to compete in a killing game Danganronpa style


----------



## Flustercuck (Jan 29, 2018)

I usually just dream about people sending me messages in my inbox, very weird because that never happens


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 29, 2018)

ToroidalBoat said:


> You can't really smash an inflatable boat because you can just inflate it again?



I remember that thought crossing my mind, but then I smashed it anyway somehow.

Also I keep having this nightmare where this scary chubby little man comes and whips me with his hair grease and eats all my candy, all while he glares at me with his eyes that are too far apart.

I keep trying to hide the candy from him for the next he comes but he ends up always finding it somehow. 

Not really a farm dream but I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Draza (Jan 29, 2018)

I had a dream of removing kebab with kiwi farmers. Hopefully it will happen one day.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jan 29, 2018)

Strangely enough I had the weirdest dream last week that Null was a tranny and kept calling to my door and wouldn't leave me alone, and another Kiwi (I forget who it was) was trying to live in my chicken coop.

I have the weirdest fucking dreams sometimes...


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jan 29, 2018)

Ass eating cunt said:


> There was this one time I had a dream that every person that had a kiwifarms account had to compete in a killing game Danganronpa style


Now that I think About it, I should make a thread about that topic!


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jan 29, 2018)

Had a dream where I went to a KF meetup on a ratty bar in Florida and got into a fist fight with @Internet War Criminal. We ended up bros and drank beer.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Jan 29, 2018)

I had a dream about this very thread. Thanx for making it come true, man.


----------



## fortunecookie (Jan 29, 2018)

I dreamt that KF was following Chris with a helicopter, and I was somewhere in the mountains cause a facist army that controlled the rest of the world would  attack the land that because of Chris’s innocence was still free and colourfull while the rest of the world was grey. I could see Ruin but her face was hidden and I screamed at her to show her face because I sensed an overwhelming beauty from that. This dream was about 5 months ago but I remember it vividly.


----------



## scared sheep (Jan 29, 2018)

I had one where @Null was using the manual slave labor of furries to build military weapons. The entire nation was at war and Null's weapons were the best, so if you tried to leave you would be tortured because he didn't want anyone to find out his secret to making the best weaponry and tactical gear.


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 29, 2018)

I had a dream where I was doxed and nobody on KF wanted to talk to me anymore, not because of any bizarre eccentricity, but because I wasn't pretty enough. It turned out that everyone else on KF was, like, supermodel-level pretty.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 29, 2018)

There was a new rating called "Reactive/Re-Attractive" and in the dream it had something to do with Tommy Tooter 
The icon was a piece of cornbread


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 29, 2018)

I did mention there being a neutral and negative cheese rating in one dream.

tbh disappointed we don't have a CHEESE RATING of all things, given ADF.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Jan 29, 2018)

I've had two I really remember;

The first was one where Null opened up a bunch of new subforums for every prominent lolcow (this was before he actually did it) and one of them was on some cartoon sperg named "Billion Dollar Bembi". The icon for his subforum was the Nickelodeon logo.

The second one was way weirder, in that dream I had a bunch of people living with me, one of whom was @14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 and he was giving me all these strange tests for my intelligence. The one I remember the most was where I had to sort all the laundry in the room into two piles, one "black" and one "white", and if anything that wasn't one of the two colors I was supposed to figure out which one it's closest to. Even in the dream world, weev is all about figuring out how white everything is. Oh and also, he didn't look exactly like he does irl either, he actually looked kinda like Richard Stallman.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 29, 2018)

I dreamed that @AnOminous and I were in a truck. He was driving and I was gunning down trannies on the side of the road.

It was a pretty good dream.


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 29, 2018)

I have dreams I'm banging @Rin.

The character, not the user.


----------



## WW 635 (Jan 29, 2018)

I dreamt I had cancer


----------



## Draza (Jan 29, 2018)

W


CWCchange said:


> I have dreams I'm banging @Rin.
> 
> The character, not the user.


Why not both?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jan 29, 2018)

When I was new to the farms I had a dream that @Ariel rang me on my phone and asked if I was @Null (at that time he was living in QLD).


----------



## A Robin (Jan 29, 2018)

Neat, a place to post this.  I had a dream like a month ago that I... was Chris.  And I didn't have autism at all and didn't live in the Hoard with Barb.   I was stressing out keeping this account secret to make sure the big bad Kiwi Farms never knew that the creator of Sonichu was a lurking bird account all along.  It was action movie-level stressful for some reason.  It was also confusing and brief though since my point of view changes frequently in my dreams (I know at one point I was Chris, but at another I was just watching).

And at some point long before that I had the "oh no I'm doxed and have a thread" dream.  Don't remember it though.


----------



## Bubbleman (Jan 29, 2018)

Recently, I think shortly after the thoughtful rating was added to the board, I had a dream where I went on KF and noticed that the ratings had all been replaced by images of various coffee drinks. Like agree or like was a large mocha, and neutral ratings were like a medium latte, and negative ratings were something like a regular drip coffee. I forgot about it until I saw this thread but now that I'm picturing it - it's actually kinda funny. Dreams are weird.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jan 29, 2018)

None, but I had a dream Chris Chan(tomgirl) was having a slumber party with toddlers.


----------



## CWCchange (Jan 29, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> Why not both?


"Rin was last seen: 33w 3d ago"

Sorry, I'm not into necrophilia.


----------



## Double Dee (Jan 29, 2018)

I had one where I accidentally gave myself a pretty revealing powerlevel- full name was what I remember, but there may have been more- and someone picked it up. Next thing I knew, I was considered a sped and had an ED page to show for it, calling me a bunch of rather unpleasant things. But thankfully, one of you guys managed to get into ED and jumbled my revealing info just enough to keep me off the hook.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jan 29, 2018)

i had a dream that @Y2K Baby intentionally pushed me down a flight of stairs but then apologized after and helped me get back on my feet


----------



## StoneKnightMan (Jan 30, 2018)

I had a dream of a wedding I had and lots of farms people that I knew were there. There was @GethN7 @Loxiozzz @Coster @Robotron @LulzKiller @Dink Smallwood @Jaimas @Kiwi Jeff @FataBataRang @WeeGee @Feline Darkmage @yawning sneasel @Alan Pardew and even @Null and @Dynastia    lots of other kiwis. There was beer, wine, dancing, chatting, and jokes.

I made a speech to the table my KF friends were sitting at. I shouted “to the kiwi farms”  and we all drank.

Then we got into a hallway and got ready for a group picture and we started holding up a poster that says, “KIWI FARMS 4EVER! AUTISM NEVER DIES!”


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 30, 2018)

This is gonna sound stupid as fuck... But I've had more than one dream about getting drunk as fuck and doxing myself.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 30, 2018)

I was promoted as mod for some reason. Though my dreams are usually surreal, this one was awfully lucid and mundane. I had to wade through all of your collective autism and perform janitorial work while being a hotpocket cuck for nool and being the butt of all of your jokes. If being a mod is nearly anything like that in my dream, then semper fi to all of you hotpocket cucks irl.


----------



## Super Collie (Jan 30, 2018)

Every night I dream about @yawning sneasel and I touching our tranny pee pees together while @Feline Darkmage films it. Sometimes she sets the camera on a tripod.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jan 30, 2018)

I did have a  waking dream my inbox was full of fem-kiwi tiddies. 


Super Collie said:


> Every night I dream about @yawning sneasel and I touching our tranny pee pees together while @Feline Darkmage films it. Sometimes she sets the camera on a tripod.


:deviant: Go on....:deviant:


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jan 30, 2018)

I'd actually forgotten about this dream for a while but it was pretty  weird when it happened.

So it starts out with @Null calling every kiwi user from around the world to this BBQ party in Carolina where he was supposed to make a "big announcement" about his future plans. So all of the staff (current and former) and several of the major posters show up at this event and Null talks about how everyone should eat and party first at the park the event was located at before he told everyone what was going on, because he liked listening to the confused speculations because it was funny.

Bu then Greta showed up with a troon brigade and Donny Long brought in his Porn God Mafia hos and delivered a message from Sam Smith, and attempted to kill Null but @Darwin Watterson took the bullet for him and allowed everyone else to escape while Greta and the troons argued angrily at Donny and his whores. They inevitable blamed the other group for the failure.

Everyone who survived managed to follow Null to "the official race war van" where he handed out weaponry and mounted a chaingun on top while @KatsuKitty drove it and this intimidated the lolcows so they were staved off temporarily.

He then brought everyone to a secret bunker where he announced that he was giving the site away to whoever was worthy of it and that someone would prove themselves worthy if they found a special encryption key he had hidden somewhere in Beijing, China which would allow its owner to take the @Null account and all admin powers, and create a staff made up of people of their choosing.

@Flowers For Sonichu and @yawning sneasel found it and became co-admin and Null wound up sacrificing his own life to get Greta, Donny, and Sam arrested for the crime of conspiring to murder him and then Sneasel and Flowers upgraded me to a Community Red, and Katsu left to take the high paying Google job left behind by Nina (who was arrested as part of the Josh Murder conspiracy charges alongside Greta)

It was fucking weird.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jan 31, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Bu then Greta showed up with a troon brigade and Donny Long brought in his Porn God Mafia hos and delivered a message from Sam Smith, and attempted to kill Null but @Darwin Watterson took the bullet for him and allowed everyone else to escape while Greta and the troons argued angrily at Donny and his whores. They inevitable blamed the other group for the failure.


If I'm gonna die, I'm gonna die historic on the autist road.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 31, 2018)

Darwin Watterson said:


> If I'm gonna die, I'm gonna die historic on the autist road.


----------



## 2al (Feb 6, 2018)

2al said:


> By the way, I had a dream last night that the entire Kardashian/Jenner clan got its own subforum.


----------



## TheClorax (Feb 6, 2018)

I had a dream where @Fuck you jewish cunt cosplayed as Kamala Khan to seduce me into a roller coaster cart with the head of @Null The cart ended up decapitating me, but I was still living. Then @LegendaryChristorian came along, and said, “Hey! I got more Sonichu Medallions” like the Abominable Snowman from Monster’s Inc. picked up my decapitated head, and shoved me up his ass. The I woke up, and in the same bed as @BubbleButt and began screaming.
Then I actually woke up this time.
I’m never doing acid before bed again.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Feb 6, 2018)

Artcow PK showed up Greta-style to threaten me over a post about character design and color scheme while making sure I had the "art-training" I supposedly have to screech like an autist. I don't remember what happened after I said "hold on a moment I'll get my portfolio" and closed the door on her.

Another time at lunch hour in kiwi school, @100 Whole Bepis gave me one whole box of hotpockets and I gave her a bag of tendies for being Bepis cousins.


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I'd actually forgotten about this dream for a while but it was pretty  weird when it happened.
> 
> So it starts out with @Null calling every kiwi user from around the world to this BBQ party in Carolina where he was supposed to make a "big announcement" about his future plans. So all of the staff (current and former) and several of the major posters show up at this event and Null talks about how everyone should eat and party first at the park the event was located at before he told everyone what was going on, because he liked listening to the confused speculations because it was funny.
> 
> ...



First, that dream was so awesome someone should make it a movie.

I had a dream once where I accidentally started talking about Kiwi stuff with my real life friends and they got really confused. They were all like "who's Chris-Chan" and "why are you calling yourself Taffy?". Then a bunch of SJWs found me and they started chasing me for being a Kiwi.

I also had a dream once where my English professor graded me on my Kiwi posts. I got an A.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Feb 7, 2018)

I had another dream I was some place on a beach in Italy and alot of the beach goers wore shirts with the kiwifarms logo on it and some of the jeeps had the logo stuck on their back windows.

Either this was a private beach for kiwis
 Or
a bunch of normies culture appropriating our logo

The beach led to a swampy area with a deck and bar stools rising over an alligator exhibit.
The gator was huge , and it turned into a scalie and escaped its enclosure trying to devour everyone in the swamp and beach. I found myself buckled up to abar stool struggling to break free while the scalie was heading straight for me. I thankfully manage to escape my confines and repeatedly punch the scale in the face until it blacked out.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Feb 7, 2018)

I wrote in the Russell Greer thread a year or so back about my dream where a bunch of outlaw bikers adopted him as a mascot and he was all dressed out in leathers and denim.  When I woke up I was soooooo happy.  I had a smile on my face all day.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Feb 8, 2018)

Had a dream where I fell into my phone and was chased through the internet by Vordrak. 

I'm never having spicy food before bed again.


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Feb 11, 2018)

I had another Kiwi dream last night where we were all at a lovely café where we discussed current events. Everyone was pleasant to talk to, was well dressed, and didn't smell horrible, that's how I knew it was a dream.


----------



## Army Burger (Feb 16, 2018)

Last night I had a dream where @CWCissey and I were taking back various people's items that had been stolen by MovieBob. MovieBob had been storing them in some weird, gigantic piece of construction equipment. (Like a backhoe with the body of a transport truck) Just as we were getting the last items out of there, the ground started to collapse in on itself and so the two of us barely made it out of there, with MovieBob presumably being buried alive. (I woke up shortly after that.)


----------



## CWCissey (Feb 16, 2018)

Army Burger said:


> Last night I had a dream where @CWCissey and I were taking back various people's items that had been stolen by MovieBob. MovieBob had been storing them in some weird, gigantic piece of construction equipment. (Like a backhoe with the body of a transport truck) Just as we were getting the last items out of there, the ground started to collapse in on itself and so the two of us barely made it out of there, with MovieBob presumably being buried alive. (I woke up shortly after that.)



Bob Pilfers From The World? We Unite And Take It All?


----------



## 0 2 (Feb 16, 2018)

I had a dream where every forum and internet message board functioned like VR Chat, where people communicate in a virtual reality, each website was its own separate building, each subforum was a room in that building, and each thread was just a sign people stood by and discussed the topic on the sign. 

I visited multiple forums I used, one of which was Kiwifarms. For some reason, everyone in there was wearing a really nice tuxedo. I also suplexed people I disagreed with, which is just a reoccurring theme in my dreams.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 20, 2018)

I had a dream once where my actions on here got me banned from DeviantART. Why DeviantART specifically? I'm not 100% sure on that.

And another one where someone tried to call me out for making fun of their Confederate soldier furry OC in multiple group chats and tried to get me banned from every website I'm on for it. (Surprisingly, it was not a lucid dream like most of mine are)



_01 said:


> I visited multiple forums I used, one of which was Kiwifarms. For some reason, everyone in there was wearing a really nice tuxedo. I also suplexed people I disagreed with, which is just a reoccurring theme in my dreams.



I think we should have a button that lets you suplex people on here.


----------



## Double Dee (Mar 10, 2018)

I just had one where Russell Greer moved in next door to my apartment and at one point, I helped him move stuff up into his apartment. Not to be a w.ee.n, but out of genuine kindness.

He kept staring at me the whole time up the stairs.

I forgot more of that part, but then my dream cuts back to someone stealing a 12-pack of Budweiser that I left alone while helping him, for some reason. (I think it was Greer, because he was eyeing other things I left behind, like my Magic cards.)


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Apr 19, 2018)

I had a dream that I was at being con and I met chris he gave me a pearl necklace.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 20, 2018)

Kiwi Farms had new ratings: doughnut and bagel
@AnOminous had a broken leg. We all ate cake and ice cream. And a forum devoted to musteries


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 20, 2018)

i had a dream literally anything i posted got thousands of dumb and disagree ratings, it didn't stop, i'd breath and there would be more


----------



## Bugaboo (Jun 26, 2018)

Null and a few oldfags from back in the day are actually recurring characters in my dreams

Katsu once told me she had a dream she was visiting me and I was seeing her off at the train station and I was waving goodbye while a pet snake was chilling on my shoulders like a old lady poncho and I said "yeah that sounds pretty realistic"


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 9, 2018)

Everyone that had a _Bleach _avatar was banned.


----------



## Joey Caruso (Jul 9, 2018)

About a week ago I had an otherwise non-Kiwifarms related dream in which I briefly ran into AnOminous at a convenience store or something. He looked almost exactly like John Goodman. There was probably a conversation or something that took place but I can't for the life of me remember what it was.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jul 9, 2018)

When I still  lurked here, I had a very short cow-related dream after browsing Brianna Wu's thread before I went to sleep. No doubt, that influenced my dream:

I ran into her at a zoo (appropriate venue, huh?  ). After saying pardon me to each other and continuing on our separate ways, I suddenly realized who it was and immediately took off running in the opposite direction thinking "Get me the hell out of here!"


----------



## CodpieceraggabrasH (Jul 10, 2018)

One time, I dreamt that I was reading some posts and some person threatened to dox me. That was it, really.


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jul 14, 2018)

I once had a dream that they added a rating called whiplash.


----------



## Dolce & Gabbana (Jul 15, 2018)

I guess I've been reading too many Null posts lately (I like the way he thinks about stuff) because I'm 90% sure I solidly dreamed about hanging out with the dude most of last night. Like I'd wake up to go piss or w/e and the first thought on my mind would be some dream related shit about how hanging out with Null is great and I'm glad we're friends. No clue what the depth of this was, no idea what I was dreaming about, no idea what was so great about being friends with Null, but, apparently going by tone and mood, it's really super swell and leave it to Beaver wholesome or something like that.


----------



## Double Dee (Dec 4, 2019)

Just had one about going on a date with Jacob Wohl. He kept the suit even though it was a casual date, and he left on an awkward note, but he was actually pretty cool to talk to (which is where I knew it was a dream.)


----------



## TheClorax (Aug 22, 2021)

Last night I dreamed everyone’s Avatar was permanently changed into the exact same Hentai picture.
Though that’s an entirely plausible scenario.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Aug 22, 2021)

The only KiwiFarms related dream I've ever had so far was one where I logged on an Ethan Ralph was inexplicably popular. Like everyone easily forgave everything awful about him and treated him like hero. Including Null! There was new subforum called Gunt Worship.

I hope that never happens...


----------



## Double Dee (Feb 11, 2022)

And another, just went on an an afternoon walk and talk with Null. He objected to me asking if it was cool to email him once in a while, citing that he's such a boring person and I forgot the other reason why not. 

He seemed pretty chill, but then again, I only know him from what he shows on MATI, so who knows how he'd be IRL.


----------

